
Trading an Independent swing state vote for a Democratic one - strong_code
http://www.vote4vote.com/
======
sebleon
Interesting, why bother voting for major party candidates in non-swing state
states in the first place?

Voters disenchanted with their options in California, Massachusetts, etc.
should not waste their vote. They would be better off voting for a 3rd party
candidate. Then, they could make a tangible difference in helping that party
reach the 5% popular vote mark that would lead to federal funding.

------
flukus
Surely this is electoral fraud?

~~~
strong_code
Trading votes in not illegal[0] in the US under the condition that no
pecuniary value is added. In other words, as long as you don't buy or sell a
vote. This website merely connects two voters from different parties and
states and enabled them to pledge to swap votes.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_pairing#Legality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vote_pairing#Legality)

------
mtgx
So "democratic" tools such as these are used to further entrench the duopoly
of the Republican/Democratic parties, instead of breaking them apart and
helping create more parties that better represent the people?

~~~
strong_code
If the vote is traded, it is a net 0 swing for any party involved. This tool
was created with the explicit intent of gaining Hillary votes in battleground
states because Trump is such a real threat to this country (and others).

Personally, I do not like Hillary as a presidential candidate and oppose many
of her views and stances. However, I would much prefer her in office than
Trump. I would love to see a true 3 (or more) party system in the future, but
at this point in time you need to be realistic and direct your efforts where
it make sense.

